# Protime



## nc_coder (Dec 13, 2011)

Can anyone point me in the direction to find how exactly to bill Medicare for prothrombin time testing done on our machine in the office?  Most of the articles I am finding are on patients testing at home.


----------



## Lashel (Dec 13, 2011)

*link to article*

http://news.aapc.com/index.php/2009/08/in-office-coumadin-coding-made-easy/


this is an AAPC article on protime. Hope this helps


----------



## nc_coder (Dec 14, 2011)

*thank you*

That article was great!  Thank you very much.


----------

